# Help with New Bumblecubes



## Leen (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey folks! 

Looking for some active players and some love with the new garden and queen bumblecubes. Haven't been having the greatest luck with them. Any help would be appreciated <3 

Here's my info: 
TBT Username: Leen 
In-game name: Leen 
Friend ID: 9605-3848-689 

I'll be happy to return the favor!


----------



## Sheando (Jun 7, 2018)

Request sent! I'm Gabrielle on Pocket Camp. I'd love some help with this second half; those queen bumblecubes are brutal.


----------



## Leen (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheando said:


> Request sent! I'm Gabrielle on Pocket Camp. I'd love some help with this second half; those queen bumblecubes are brutal.



Added and returning the favor! Thank you for your help <3


----------



## JoLo (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheando said:


> Request sent! I'm Gabrielle on Pocket Camp. I'd love some help with this second half; those queen bumblecubes are brutal.


Feel free to add me 
Jolo
7045 7899 805


----------



## Leen (Jun 9, 2018)

JoLo said:


> Feel free to add me
> Jolo
> 7045 7899 805



Added


----------



## AhleLacieX (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi there, I fell behind and am short the gray bumblecubes, my ID is 13432382721 and my user name is Lacelette. I have LOTS to share as well!!


----------

